# Daylight or dark?



## Hunter130 (Feb 2, 2020)

When hunting coyotes, what time do you have the best luck? I'm a newbie to calling coyotes. Have killed two a few years back, one in the bitter cold at 9am and another just after sunset in the spring. So two different scenarios. I would like to hunt early mornings but if it's not going to be a good idea, I would hunt nights. Educate me gentlemen! I'm all ears and up for tips and tricks!
Thanks in advance, 
Garrett Blake. 
Also, I'm hunting Ne Ohio so if anyone in the area would like a partner, let me know!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Hunter130 said:


> When hunting coyotes, what time do you have the best luck? I'm a newbie to calling coyotes. Have killed two a few years back, one in the bitter cold at 9am and another just after sunset in the spring. So two different scenarios. I would like to hunt early mornings but if it's not going to be a good idea, I would hunt nights. Educate me gentlemen! I'm all ears and up for tips and tricks!
> Thanks in advance,
> Garrett Blake.
> Also, I'm hunting Ne Ohio so if anyone in the area would like a partner, let me know!


 I shared my thoughts on this, a bit, in other thread .. but &#8230;...if I had to pick my favorite times I would probably have to say , first light and last light.

but don't get bogged down with times. they will come at any time of day or night!

best time to call is &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.anytime opportunity presents!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

yup^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hunter130 (Feb 2, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## ETXhandcaller (Jan 29, 2020)

Time of day doesn't seem to matter much. I agree with kiyote- the best time to hunt coyotes is any time you can. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer night. I can get away with more movement. Pretty fidgety when something always hurts.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

